# Latex Hair Bands



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Hello, Everyone! 
My question is concerning the top knot. I've heard that we need to change the rubber (latex) band every-single-day. If we use a paper (the ones to wrap the Maltese hair) underneath the band - as in, the rubber band on top of the paper - could we leave it on for longer? Days? Or should we still change the bands daily?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

This is what works for me in caring for Abellas long coat:
I only use the latex bands when "we" are going out or company is coming. I never let Abella go to bed with a latex band in her hair. On a daily basis I use the small hair colored kids scrunchies. I find the scrunchies cause less breakage on Abellas long pig tails or top knot. When I do Abellas daily grooming I remove all hair decor so I can do a good thorough brushing - matts can develop under the bands/scrunchies.... matts only get larger when ignored and need to be dealt with on a daily basis.....especially with long hair.


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> This is what works for me in caring for Abellas long coat:
> I only use the latex bands when "we" are going out or company is coming. I never let Abella go to bed with a latex band in her hair. On a daily basis I use the small hair colored kids scrunchies. I find the scrunchies cause less breakage on Abellas long pig tails or top knot. When I do Abellas daily grooming I remove all hair decor so I can do a good thorough brushing - matts can develop under the bands/scrunchies.... matts only get larger when ignored and need to be dealt with on a daily basis.....especially


 Thank you very much for that information!!! By the way, Abella is looking gorgeous in that picture!


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Tissa said:


> Thank you very much for that information!!! By the way, Abella is looking gorgeous in that picture!


She is so beautiful! What do you think about a small clip that has a bow on top of it?


----------



## Tissa (May 10, 2020)

Bubble boy said:


> She is so beautiful! What do you think about a small clip that has a bow on top of it?


I think your question is for @Abella's Mommy ? Personally, I think she is picture perfect in that photo and I wouldn't change a thing.


----------

